# Caulk Freeze/thaw ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know for sure if DAP ALEX PLUS had any detrimental effects from being frozen?

It would be helpful to know before tomorrow.

Nothing critical, but it would be nice if the HO didn't have to go out and buy a new tube for a 12" gap that her painter missed.

I have the tube in question, but it's been out in my wood shop all winter - temps down near zero.

yah yah yah, just tell her to go buy one, but that's not the question :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

As much as I try and bring in all caulk from the truck in the winter, I've missed a tube or two in the past and still used them. IMHO you'll be good if you use it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

You can take a tube that's frozen solid, put it in a sink of hot water and use it in a couple hours. It's a little runny, but it'll work fine.

..at least that's what I've heard.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Not a prob. Do it all the time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> You can take a tube that's frozen solid, put it in a sink of hot water and use it in a couple hours. It's a little runny, but it'll work fine.
> 
> ..at least that's what I've heard.



I'll sleep with it tonight, and maybe it won't be running, but hopefully a little firmer and sticky, IYKWIM


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Or you could spend 3 bucks and get a new tube.

Holy crap


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

DAP passes 5 freeze/thaw cycles at 0F as per TDS. I looked at it before and remembered this fact.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Better yet, buy a tube of BigStretch, cuz it's better.

I'm assuming daArch is trying to avoid having to stop at a store in the morning to buy a tube of caulk.

can't blame him for that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Better yet, buy a tube of BigStretch, cuz it's better.
> 
> I'm assuming daArch is trying to avoid having to stop at a store in the morning to buy a tube of caulk.
> 
> can't blame him for that.


Yeah, that would cut his PT time down 10-15 mins

Holy crap


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Better yet, buy a tube of BigStretch, cuz it's better.
> 
> I'm assuming daArch is trying to avoid having to stop at a store in the morning to buy a tube of caulk.
> 
> can't blame him for that.


I'm not sure BigStretch is needed for that job, but I was assuming that he meant that the gap was 12" long, not 12" wide....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, that would cut his PT time down 10-15 mins
> 
> Holy crap


Hey PT time is almost as important as that first cup of coffee or first cigarette in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I would pm fresh will and see what he says


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Alex Plus?

Holy crap


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am SO glad that the OP was read so carefully.



> yah yah yah, just tell her to go buy one, but that's not the question


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Ya just can't ask a simple question around here.
This thread shoulda ended after Schimdt's reply (thanks for being there for daArch, Schmidt)

We're like a bunch of bored piranhas, waiting for something to fall into the water.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I am SO glad that the OP was read so carefully.


But this is the internet Bill. Jumping to conclusions, irregardless said "facts" is par for the course. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> But this is the internet Bill. Jumping to conclusions, irregardless said "facts" is par for the course. :whistling2:


Sure glad I've never been guilty :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Sure glad I've never been guilty :whistling2:


And it's a good thing.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> I am SO glad that the OP was read so carefully.





daArch said:


> yah yah yah, just tell her to go buy one, but that's not the question


Nobody suggested for HER to go buy one, it was suggested that YOU go buy one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Nobody suggested for HER to go buy one, it was suggested that YOU go buy one.


one word:

NIC


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> one word:
> 
> NIC


I don't get it. Is that a Boston word for cheap-ass? :laughing:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd fie an insurance claim.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Ramsden Painting said:


> I'd fie an insurance claim.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Sounds like time to make some popcorn....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I don't get it. Is that a Boston word for cheap-ass? :laughing:


right on


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Alex Plus? 

It does say #1 selling caulk on the tube but I've never known a pro to buy it.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

:bangin:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> Alex Plus?
> 
> It does say #1 selling caulk on the tube but I've never known a pro to buy it.


Remember, painting is NOT my profession - any more. 

I was just doing a favor. 

And it worked fine. It was a small gap in a chair rail that her "pro" painter totally missed (the type of professional that make HO's realize anyone can paint). She'll dab paint on it tonight and it should be ready to paper tomorrow. 

BTW, what do all you "pros" now use ? We always used DAP with great success. Sure, it had to be forced in to fill the gap deeply. When I redid my own living room 15 years ago, I used DAP and it's just starting to split on some of the wider bed molding/ceiling gaps.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I use White Lightning.Works for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> I would pm fresh will and see what he says


That was funny Dave. :thumbsup:


I am sure you got this tube of caulk figured out by now but in the future I would put some hot water in a five, toss the caulk in, snap the lid, drive to work. By the time you get to work it will be ready to go.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I have thawed out caulk and used it... It's only for filling cracks. If it doesn't come out of the tube smooth, I toss it!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

daArch said:


> BTW, what do all you "pros" now use ? We always used DAP with great success. Sure, it had to be forced in to fill the gap deeply. When I redid my own living room 15 years ago, I used DAP and it's just starting to split on some of the wider bed molding/ceiling gaps.


In new homes cheap caulks (Alex Plus & others) failed on crown moldings in as soon as 6 months.

Now we use SW Shermax or Maxflex & have not been called back since. 
Occasionally I will pick up BigStretch if I'm not at SW for something.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> In new homes cheap caulks (Alex Plus & others) failed on crown moldings in as soon as 6 months.
> 
> Now we use SW Shermax or Maxflex & have not been called back since.
> Occasionally I will pick up BigStretch if I'm not at SW for something.


Interesting. I am assuming you applied the caulk after priming.

I am convinced that REALLY forcing a lot of caulk in makes it last longer. I didn't do that while I was painting (quick, dirty, and cheap), but in the last couple of projects I've done here, it is holding up real well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdaniels said:


> I use White Lightning.Works for me.


I have a 20 year old case in the basement. The tubes are a little hard - just a little :whistling2:

It's not like wine that mellows with age. :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

and I thought those corporate bastards were the greedy ones.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

daArch said:


> Interesting. I am assuming you applied the caulk after priming.


Yes applied to pre-primed moldings. The primer is usually old and super dry. The cheap caulks tend pull away as the molding expands and contracts. IMO caulk with Urethane bonds to the surface better. I don't think flexibility is really is issue as much as the bond is.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> Yes applied to pre-primed moldings. The primer is usually old and super dry. The cheap caulks tend pull away as the molding expands and contracts. IMO caulk with Urethane bonds to the surface better. I don't think flexibility is really is issue as much as the bond is.


good point :thumbup:


----------

